# Question for Cube Van Owners



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

What would you consider more important, not bumping your head or fitting through a garage door??

I have given up on a cargo van and am now considering a Chevy Express cutaway cube van (Spartan Supreme), 8' 9" to the roof and 6' 1" interior clearance, to the cross beams. Trouble is I am one inch too tall :sad: and those darn work boot thingies make me even taller. Supreme does make a taller box (by 6") but they are hard to find (I am shopping used) and would require a 10' door, meaning it would sit outside :sad: because I ain't gonna jack up the garage.

Ladders will be hung on the side, long material up to 16' will fit through the pass thru into the cab.

Now for the real question: How much does it cost to jack a garage arty:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

The new Sprinter has a 6'4" inside clearance & gets around 20mpg.
Steve


----------



## CarpenterMatt (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry Davitk, but I'm with Steve. Got a Fiat van myself & these Euro vans are pretty good. Here in Australia they're available in 3 roof heights & 3 or 4 wheelbase lengths depending on whether it's VW, Fiat, Mercedes or Iveco. If your budget is up to it you should check them out. Mine is fully laden at all times with gear & it gets 22mpg, 2.8lt turbo diesel.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

stp57 said:


> The new Sprinter has a 6'4" inside clearance & gets around 20mpg.
> Steve



I went the new route once before, swore to never do it again as it was the worst $$ I ever spent. The combination of construction work and drive-it-off-the-lot depreciation is an absolute killer.

The _new_ Sprinters (38K) do seem awesome, however the used ones around here rust like an old '80's Honda and sell for twice the price of a full sized GM or Ford cutaway. That 10K difference buys a whole lot of fuel, even at 5.00 a gallon. Not to mention cost of repairs and even proximity to qualified repair technicians.

The Chevy in the original post is a one-owner with no accidents, no rust (except the box hinges), no mechanical issues and full maintenance records for 8K. That's about the limit of what I am willing to invest during the present economy.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

That's a really good price davitk,
I think I could learn to duck for $8K. You will probably hang ladders from the ceilings, so prepare to duck some more.
Steve


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I doubt that being a few inch's short will be a major issue for you. It's not that big of a deal to slouch down a little to pick up head clearance. It's not like you have to live in there. Even a 6" slouch is doable, without bending knees, or at the waist, but not advised. Just remember to be carefull at the door bulkhead. That's where your likely to knock yourself out!

Fitting in your garage seems like a big priority, so I'd say go for it! 
Joe


----------



## mckellarman (Jan 4, 2008)

For $8k I'd be all over it. Looks like a nice sized van, If I could find something that nice for under 10k I'd be giving up on my cargo van.


----------



## CarpenterMatt (Jan 17, 2009)

Ahhhhaaa! $8000, that does swing the balance. Yep, don't worry about the height, I have to duck in my van & you wont ever notice it really. The high roof models are Ok until you go to load roof racks or drive down a clients driveway & take out the overhanging branches of trees.:thumbup:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

I love my cube van, but we're going to add a 20' trailer to the fleet. It's been a reliable unit since we got it, gets fair fuel milage being a diesel, but insurance is higher than a trailer, maintenance is obviously higher since it's a mechanical unit, licsence is higher than a trailer, etc.....

I love the huge amount of cargo space, i've got about everything i need stuffed in there to build a complete house from the ground up, makes it VERY nice since no matter what job we're doing, we always have the right tool for the job no matter what we run into. I'm a big fan of ceiling height, but we also pick up entry/patio doors and take them to jobsites so i have to have the head room. Best part, bought this thing for $4500, stuck a $1K paint job on the cab, horse traded out the decals so have less than $6K into 4 or 5 years ago, been earning it's keep ever since 

Just about everybody i know that had a cargo van dumped them since it's a PITA to work out of, but we all have our own idea's of what's tolerable and what's not...i could never get away with a small van like that, though being able to hit drive through's would be a nice benefit LOL!!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

For $8k that is a good value, as others have said you will just have to duck a little. That is a hell of a lot better than crawling around on your knees. Otherwise shop around for something with more headroom and in the same condition.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a 1 ton 16" cube, gasoline, milage is horrific. Its a both a curse and a blessing; for jobs downtown its impossible, no lots will let you park it since its so big, so you have to park on the curb and work in the $65 ticket into your job. You can't go through drive throughs, which sucks, and you get alot of practice backing down one way streets in the winter when cars are parked so hap-harardly you can't fit through. Oh and if you have very little weight in the back and you hit an icy corner your back-end can do some serious damage when it pivoits around that heavy engine.

Having a wear-house/workshop on wheels is nice, lots of room to stand up and no more hassle of hauling a trailer around. I keep all my ladders inside so that I dont have to clean them off when i go inside finished houses (think snowy slushie winters).

If I didn't have my small SUV for small jobs and downtown work then I would sacrifice the Cube for a truck and trailer combination.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I majorly blew it. Went and bought a 9' 4" tall cube, don't know what I'm going to do about a garage. However the ceiling is 6' 6" and I can stand up straight!! Heck of a deal, 10,800.00 for an '05, 52,000 miles on a 6.0 liter, 12,000 GVWR DRW w/towing package. My 7 year old daughter wonders where I'll keep the medical supplies 

EDIT: BTW a big *THANK YOU* to all the posters in this and my wanderings in previous threads while my thoughts on the 'ideal' work truck morphed; you all were a tremendous help!!


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

hmmmmm....... can you say "plan B?"


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

nice look truck-congrats! Mine looks nearly identical save the outside access-which I wouldn't like (like to be able to see everything at one time from inside). I am in love with the rollup door-lost headroom doesn't effect some of us! tip:I made a cutout above the cab to slide items longer than the box. didn't cut all the way acrsoss, just enough to slide long ladders/stock an extra 12-16" in. That space you have on the right hand side under the shelf is a great place to install a metal tool box. I found a scratch and dent that fit there perfectly and gave me 3 rollout drawers which faced to the back of the truck-great for general tool storage.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like someone needs a bigger garage, I think you could find a few a guys here who could help with that. Just don't ask HOW MUCH!
Congrats on the van.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

72chevy4x4 said:


> nice look truck-congrats! Mine looks nearly identical save the outside access-which I wouldn't like (like to be able to see everything at one time from inside). I am in love with the rollup door-lost headroom doesn't effect some of us! tip:I made a cutout above the cab to slide items longer than the box. didn't cut all the way acrsoss, just enough to slide long ladders/stock an extra 12-16" in. That space you have on the right hand side under the shelf is a great place to install a metal tool box. I found a scratch and dent that fit there perfectly and gave me 3 rollout drawers which faced to the back of the truck-great for general tool storage.


Thanks! The tool boxes/bench were not necessarily part of the search criteria and likely will be modified, I'll have to consult my architect ( :whistling ) as I like you prefer to walk into the hardware store and not around it. As for ladders/long material I plan to mount studs on the passenger exterior side for as-needed yet removable roof toe-type brackets (see pic). I love stealing ideas from competitors, however I did not ask permission to snap this pic and do officially hereby beg forgiveness in the off chance this is of a CT forum member.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

davitk said:


> Thanks! The tool boxes/bench were not necessarily part of the search criteria and likely will be modified, I'll have to consult my architect ( :whistling ) as I like you prefer to walk into the hardware store and not around it. As for ladders/long material I plan to mount studs on the passenger exterior side for as-needed yet removable roof toe-type brackets (see pic). I love stealing ideas from competitors, however I did not ask permission to snap this pic and do officially hereby beg forgiveness in the off chance this is of a CT forum member.


What idea are you stealing? using roof jacks for ladder holders, or smoking crack like the guy int he picture?? Are you sure you did'nt take that shot to up yourself when bidding against that guy:laughing:

Nice looking unit:thumbsup: get some signage on that big iceburg.:w00t:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm affraid if I put ladder hangers on mine I would scratch cars on tiny downtown streets...I already touch the pilons in construction zones with my girth.

I held off with the advertisments on the cube van...may as well say "Expensive high-end electronics inside with all tools necessary to install them with, please feel free to steal!"


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

IHI said:


> Are you sure you did'nt take that shot to up yourself when bidding against that guy:laughing:


More good ideas! This site is a gold mine!!


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice truck Davitk,
I can't wait to see photos of what you do to the interior.
Steve


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

stp57 said:


> I can't wait to see photos of what you do to the interior.
> Steve


I'm sure he has it all hooked up by now, but if not- HERE'S some ideas...

Personally, I would NEVER put ladders, etc, on the side of an *8ft *box. The box alone is WIDE enough, trust me! :w00t:

JMO.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

FarView said:


> I'm sure he has it all hooked up by now, but if not- HERE'S some ideas...
> 
> Personally, I would NEVER put ladders, etc, on the side of an *8ft *box. The box alone is WIDE enough, trust me! :w00t:
> 
> JMO.



Thanks FarView!

My wife saw your plastic storage containers and convinced me to remodel  my van like yours, it is almost done. I will post up soon.


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

Great!! They really do work out nice, especially the clear ones...

I'm actually in the process of setting up a bigger cube van now: 15ft x 8ft x 7ft tall. Should be done in a few more days!


Lookin' forward to seeing your pics-


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, there is a long way to go but here are a few quick pics before she gets junked:


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice job!! :thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

davitk said:


>



You could deliver a whole town's pizzas in that thing :jester:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

nice saw guard dude.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

16 footers! :clap:





And yes your pizza will taste like sawdust. 

I delivered one back in 1991 that tasted like gravel.  :laughing:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

nice truck until a bunch of mexicans decide to come rob u.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> nice truck until a bunch of mexicans decide to come rob u.



I am more concerned about the asians.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

davitk said:


> I am more concerned about the asians.


well in wisconsin, it's the vietcong, hmong, cambodian and other mofos you have to watch. out in california it's the mexicans and blacks, more so the mexicans.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Looking good so far davitk :thumbup: Thats a nice setup, its gotta be nice to keep those 16'ers out of the rain I see on the windsheild!


Dave


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey thanks for the support guys. 

And Slowforthecones thanks for the tip on all the bad guys to watch out for  actually it us German-Norwegian mutts that are the bad essess around here so watch your step if you ever visit the cheese state. 

Here's a picture of my Germain-Norwegian-Cambodian nephew, he's Navy Special Ops. Now shut the hellup or I'll go MZ on ya.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

davitk said:


> Hey thanks for the support guys.
> 
> And Slowforthecones thanks for the tip on all the bad guys to watch out for  actually it us German-Norwegian mutts that are the bad essess around here so watch your step if you ever visit the cheese state.
> 
> Here's a picture of my Germain-Norwegian-Cambodian nephew, he's Navy Special Ops. Now shut the hellup or I'll go MZ on ya.


Uhh.... I was with the real team buddy. get your wording right.. Naval/Navy Special Warfare (NSW) and other related detachments..I find it humorous you refer to it as specops....in the navy.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> Uhh.... I was with the real team buddy. get your wording right.. Naval/Navy Special Warfare (NSW) and other related detachments..I find it humorous you refer to it as specops....in the navy.


 

To borrow a line from my teenager "whatever".

I certainly respect your service to our country. And your race.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

anyways back to the original topic. I like your truck... I am considering adding to my fleet a cutaway alumnium service van.


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

framerman said:


> nice saw guard dude.
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/attac...35297t-question-cube-van-owners-aug19-010.jpg


You should see the one that _isn't_ on my table saw, too! :laughing:

"Danger's my _mittle'_ name!!"


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I get to work on a tall house tomorrow so thought I'd take a couple of pics.

I wouldn't recommend this to everyone, as FarView pointed out it makes for a wide truck. 

The ladder, not counting the rack stops, brings the width to just under 8' 6", the max allowed in WI without a permit. The stops fall into that "gray area" and are considered tie down devices, which are not counted in the total measurement.

I do carry a multi-ladder in the truck at all times and work alone (on easy jobs!) so seldom have need for my fiberglass extensions, and they are so darn heavy I would hate to load them on and off the roof by myself.

Anyway, the rack is made by Vertirack and is real slick, the horizontal member is held onto the vertical "H" channel with two set screws; I pull them off when not in use and slip them into one of those plastic boxes until they're needed again.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Cool looking mounts:thumbsup:

That's one of the reasons i was kinda chosey when i was looking for one, i knew i wanted one with "mom's attic" over the cab, i can fit a typical 24' extension ladder with room to spare. The only one i have issues getting in is my 20' plank, it "can fit" going sideways/diagonal, but often i have other items loaded as well so i'm forced to have a little bit sticking outta the back and bungee the door down.

I'm ready for a trailer though, the term "having all your eggs in one basket" is so true with these things, i have the majority of our tools on board and it's basicallt just a rolling tool shed and we carry most everything we need for any job at anytime...so we're packed tight and the rig is all lopsided rollin down the road, but there's been a few times when she was down for a few days and what a PITA that was....over the years it was'nt too much of a concern since we'd be parked on site for weeks, but this year it's been chaulked full of nickel and dime BS jobs so we're here and there and everywhere, and i just noticed yesterday the water pump is starting to weep


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

How about one of these Cube vans?


----------

